# Greetings from Canada



## tonelab (May 2, 2021)

Hello all. Just wanted to take a few minutes to introduce myself. I am from Montreal Canada. I have been out of the musical loop (for lack of a better word) for close to four decades. Sadly, I am not finding the comeback as easy as getting back on a bike. Obviously, the technology has changed dramatically and my focus, energy and motivational level is just not what it used to be.

Regardless, I am up for the challenge and am hoping that this forum will be a helpful part of my journey back.

Peter


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 2, 2021)

How’s it goin, eh? Fellow Canuck here, welcome!


----------



## EgM (May 2, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Leslie Fuller (May 2, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## tonelab (May 2, 2021)

Thank you all for the warm welcome. Much appreciated!


----------



## BassClef (May 2, 2021)

Hello Peter and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Double Helix (May 2, 2021)

tonelab said:


> Obviously, the technology has changed dramatically . . .
> Regardless, I am up for the challenge and am hoping that this forum will be a helpful part of my journey back.
> Peter


Peter, being a pre-newbie myself, I can certainly relate. However, you will find a great many members of the forum to be friendly, knowledgeable, and an unfailing source of helpful advice.
See that search box up on the right? You will find the keys to the kingdom within 
Welcome, dive right in, and best wishes


----------

